# Adhesive for transition moldings



## preciouschristy (Jun 14, 2009)

I need to install T-molding between a new hardwood floor and existing tile floor. (I have some other transitions to install, but this is the most tricky one) The literature I've found about installing transitions say to use construction adhesive to attach the T-molding to the tile, leaving an expansion gap on the hardwood side. Since I did a nail-down application for the wood floor, and not glue-down, I have no adhesive, and don't want to buy a big bucket of it just for the transitions.

At Home Depot yesterday, I found several products in the glue section (DAP, GE Silicone II, etc), that list "moldings" as applications, but I'm unsure if they only mean wall moldings, or floor moldings too. Mostly these appear to be labeled "All-purpose", and say they can be used for wood, tile, etc. Does anyone have advice for what I should use? Thanks


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> The literature I've found about installing transitions say to use construction adhesive to attach the T-molding to the tile,


That's nuts! If you glue one to the other you would want to glue the two more similar products together because of different rates of expansion and contraction between the tile and the other components. Glue the "T" to the wood and let it ride the surface of the tile without any glue.

Actually most "T" moldings are installed in a metal channel that is fastened to the subfloor and the "T" simply snaps into the metal.

As far as the proper adhesive to use it would be "contact adhesive" applied to both surfaces (to be glued) and allow it to air-dry for a few minutes until both are tacky. Press them together and watch it hold.:thumbup:


----------



## preciouschristy (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm getting more confused. None of the websites or books I'd seen mention this "track" you're talking about, but after googling "t-molding track" I find several sites selling t-molding WITH track. Of course, mine didn't come with track.

None of the websites are consistent with each other. Some say to glue it to the tile, others say glue it to "one" of the surfaces, doesn't matter which. Several say to drill pilot holes if I'm going to nail it. If I'm installing it directly to the wood flooring, should I nail it instead of gluing it? I nailed the rest of the floor down.

It's truly annoying that there is an abundance of books, articles and websites (not to mention the directions from the flooring manufacturer) that describe in great detail how to lay the flooring, and almost none that tell you how to install the moldings.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Sure you can nail it absent the metal channel. They are correct that you MUST first drill pilot holes. Drill the holes, glue it only the the substrate, then drive finish nails to take it home.

THEN, force a little caulk under both sides to close the hairline gap and absorb any movement. Try that.

There is more than one way to skin a cat and getting frustrated over various recommendations that exist in the flooring industry is a waste of energy.


----------



## preciouschristy (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks- I'll give it a try :thumbsup:


----------

